# Care during pregnancy



## Sandylane (Mar 5, 2019)

I'd quite like to hear other Type 1 diabetics experience, please. I'm 15 weeks pregnant and so far quite lost in terms of hospital care for us diabetics during pregnancy.
I miscarried back in September, but before this I was offered a viability scan and met the consultants at 7 weeks. I then miscarried at 10 weeks.

This time I have changed hospitals (this one is much closer) and haven't had any diabetic appointments yet. I wasn't offered a viability scan (originally I assumed it was standard). I've had a 12 week scan and met the community midwife but nothing diabetes focused.
I know my hba1c is fine but only because I requested a blood test myself. I emailed my diabetes nurse to double check I shouldn't have been seen earlier and she informed me I won't have a blood test through them until 28 weeks. This seems so late! I have read in various places that they should be offered monthly?

I'm sorry this is a long post but no idea who to ask! What have been your experiences? Thank you for reading!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 5, 2019)

Sandylane said:


> I'd quite like to hear other Type 1 diabetics experience, please. I'm 15 weeks pregnant and so far quite lost in terms of hospital care for us diabetics during pregnancy.
> I miscarried back in September, but before this I was offered a viability scan and met the consultants at 7 weeks. I then miscarried at 10 weeks.
> 
> This time I have changed hospitals (this one is much closer) and haven't had any diabetic appointments yet. I wasn't offered a viability scan (originally I assumed it was standard). I've had a 12 week scan and met the community midwife but nothing diabetes focused.
> ...


Welcome to the forum Sandy

I am sorry not to be able to offer any advice regarding pregnancy, but will tag @PhoebeC as I know that she is aware of the support available, as well as others on here.


----------



## grainger (Mar 5, 2019)

Hey!

Firstly congrats!

Personally I would push the hospital to get you into specialist diabetes pregnancy care. You should be classified as a “high risk pregnancy” (sounds scarier than it should) because you are type 1. This in turn would mean you are seen more often and more closely monitored, this should include more scans. It may be that your current hospital doesn’t offer this but they should be able to refer you to a hospital that does. 

I wish you all the best during the pregnancy and please do continue to post on here and let us know how you are getting on. A number of us have been through the type 1 and pregnant thing and so maybe able to offer reassurance/advice where we can.


----------



## Sandylane (Mar 7, 2019)

Thank you Grainger!  

I am registered with the diabetes specialist nurse at the hospital. She can see my libre results because I've synced with the her online clinic. 

Do I just assume I'm doing ok? I have asked a couple of times if this 'minimal' care is usual and she just tells me it is. I did explain to her that I thought being high risk would involve more monitoring. 

I will be having 2 additional scans throughout pregnancy, but I'm just aware they're not tracking my hba1c, thyroid function, kidneys etc which would all be done through bloods. 

Perhaps I should just stop worrying and assume all is OK...


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi. 
Sorry it’s taken me so long to see this.
First of all congratulations. Secondly as grainger said don’t beat yourself up, it’s reslly really hard being pregnant, it’s hard being T1, together is beyond! 
However it can be done, and it sounds like your doing everything right, and that’s all you can do, your best.
It does sound strange that you’ve not been offered more support. I know other ladies here and myself included had a lot more than you’ve already had.

I called my gp as soon as I knew, had an appointment with him two days later, he booked me in with the pregancy and diabetes joint clinic two weeks later, about 8 weeks, then at 12 weeks then at 20, every time I saw them I had a scan. Then at 26 weeks they put me on appointments every two weeks, then at 34 every week. However I also had to be rushed into a&e at 31 weeks because of a sickness bug (couldn’t recover from my hypos due to the sickness) and they saw me then, so I had loads of scans and loads of appointments with the joint clinic.
The after care was a joke though, once I was home that was that, health visitors where only standard and knew nothing’s about D, then it was just the normal 6 week check up all mums get, and it wasn’t about my diabetes. It’s as hard in those first few weeks as it is during pregnancy.

I would push back on them, as it doesn’t sound right too me. Maybe try calling diabetes UK or JDRF as they must know what addiontal checks we should need. I know I had bloods every time.

Try not to stress or worry though as it won’t help xx


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 21, 2019)

Good luck Sandy


----------

